# June Challenge #2: Masks



## martygreene (Jun 19, 2006)

MAC employees do these on a regular basis for the releases of new collections. Makeup artists do these often on clients for fashion shows, masquerade balls, and halloween. Use your creativity to create a mask- be it a traditional masquerade look, something inspired by nature, or one which corrolates with a MAC color story. Creativity reigns here! No need to limit this to only makeup either- feathers, rhinestones, silk flowers, lace, etc. make wonderful accents to a mask look.

Lets's see what we can come up with!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

So guess someone has 2 start this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Thanks for looking sweeties!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_So guess someone has 2 start this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[snip images]

Thanks for looking sweeties!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats so fabulous! you look amazing x


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! U kick Freaking ass!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awsome Awsome Awsome!!!!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jun 24, 2006)

That's hella tight...I love how you blended the eyeshadow!!! The whole look is just flawless!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks girlies! :sangel:


----------



## Pei (Jun 24, 2006)

U are so artistically talented *MACvirgin*. Genius, totally awesome.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_So guess someone has 2 start this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[snip images]

Thanks for looking sweeties!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is amazing!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2006)

you take my breath away with your skills! Don't worry, it's a good thing


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

:sangel:


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_So guess someone has 2 start this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......

Thanks for looking sweeties!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am truly impressed.  This is delightful.   You made my day!

Great inspiration!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_I am truly impressed.  This is delightful.   You made my day!

Great inspiration!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## ninahxd (Jun 26, 2006)

THAT IS STUNNING! VERRY CREATIVE. MACVIRGIN, you going to be my next make up idol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninahxd* 
_





 THAT IS STUNNING! VERRY CREATIVE. MACVIRGIN, you going to be my next make up idol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 












 u'r too nice


----------



## Luthien (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my Lord, that is gorgeous!  Wonderful job, I can't stop looking!


----------



## holly_ho (Jun 27, 2006)

Woah...that is beautiful...I love the eyebrows so much!


----------



## hinna (Jun 27, 2006)

You look amazing. Really well done. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

owh thanks


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 27, 2006)

WHOOOAAAAAA!!!!!!!! mac virgin that is AMAZING!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_WHOOOAAAAAA!!!!!!!! mac virgin that is AMAZING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:loveya:


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## eco (Jun 29, 2006)

I love dressing up as Ace Frehely from KISS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This first pic is from a showing of "Hedwig and the Angry Inch" (friend jess, john cameron mitchell!, me)





This next one is from halloween (me, friend alana, friend alyssa- i did her makeup too)





the last one is from my friend jess's photo shoot a couple years back





there are more pics from the photo shoot here:
http://www.geocities.com/trifree/1.htm

*the only mac i used was blue pigment (original)


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2006)

ohhh wow, this looks awesome!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, my gosh.  Beautiful!!


----------



## Miss World (Jul 12, 2006)

very very awesome! you are so talented!!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 24, 2006)

this is old: 





i dont know what it was for but it was around the time of Sundressing according to the visual in the back. 

I know it was Rule and Coppering around my eyes, and #7 lashes top and bottom but what the mask was is beyond me.

EVEN OLDER, OCTOBER!




pigment masks


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_So guess someone has 2 start this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope you guys like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Thanks for looking sweeties!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you look totally amazing!! keep up the good work!


----------

